# are there any wide angle lens for canon ae-1?



## letsbefriends (Sep 27, 2008)

i tried looking for it with no results. does it even exist? everything is digital it seems.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Sep 27, 2008)

Im sure there are, you just have to look REAL hard. i think thats an older camera, FD mount?


----------



## NateWagner (Sep 27, 2008)

if it's an FD mount, then I'm sure there are wide angle lenses... though you won't really find much like the 10mm that are available now. Back then 18-20mm was considered to be quite wide (of course it is 35mm, so it's much wider than the crop sensors now). 

These wider lenses can be found all over ebay.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Sep 27, 2008)

Here's an FD 20mm f/2.8 for $225:
http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/Prod...ID=&BC=CA&BCC=1&CC=6&CCC=2&BCL=&GBC=&GCC=&KW=

That's equivalent to 12½mm on a crop body.

Here's an FD 24-35mm f/3.5 for $400:
http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/Prod...ID=&BC=CA&BCC=1&CC=7&CCC=2&BCL=&GBC=&GCC=&KW=


----------



## MitchDeYoung (Sep 28, 2008)

I currently use a 28mm and that is plenty wide for me on the AE-1

Lenses are all over ebay but if you dont want to look I would seel you mine seeing as how i moved onto Large Format


----------



## Brian Austin (Sep 28, 2008)

JustAnEngineer said:


> Here's an FD 20mm f/2.8 for $225:
> http://www.keh.com/OnLineStore/Prod...ID=&BC=CA&BCC=1&CC=6&CCC=2&BCL=&GBC=&GCC=&KW=
> 
> That's equivalent to 12½mm on a crop body.


 
Where are you getting your math?

A full frame 20mm lens (like the FDs) on a Canon crop body at 1.6x would be 20 x 1.6 = 32mm equivalent.

And since the AE-1 is a film body (thus full frame), the conversion is not relevant to the OP's needs...especially since you'd need a FD-EOS converter at the same time for any Canon digital bodies.


----------



## reg (Sep 28, 2008)

Brian Austin said:


> Where are you getting your math?



Where are you getting yours?

20mm on FF = 12.5 on crop.


----------



## Sim (Sep 28, 2008)

Brian's right... with a 1.6 crop factor, you have to multiply 20mm by 1.6 which means a 20mm lens on FF is equivalent to 32mm on a crop sensor.


----------



## JustAnEngineer (Sep 28, 2008)

My observation about the equivalent field of view was directed to Nate's comments.

Obviously, 20mm is a very wide lens on the FD mount.


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 28, 2008)

Sim said:


> Brian's right... with a 1.6 crop factor, you have to multiply 20mm by 1.6 which means a 20mm lens on FF is equivalent to 32mm on a crop sensor.



Sorry, 12.5X1.6=20  

You all should probably read a little more carefully, the OP has a FF and is not asking about a Dx.


----------



## JerryPH (Sep 28, 2008)

JustAnEngineer said:


> Here's an FD 20mm f/2.8 for $225:
> 
> That's equivalent to 12½mm on a crop body.



Isn't that backwards?  A 20mm on a FX is *30mm* on a crop body?  (assuming a 1.5 crop factor, it could be more or less)
If his camera is FX... 20mm is 20mm, no conversion needed.

Oops, Mike_E beat me to it.


----------



## Helen B (Sep 28, 2008)

There's a 24 mm f/1.4 - a rare thing to have such a fast 24 mm lens. 24 mm converts to just under an inch if it is used on an Imperial camera.

Best,
Helen


----------



## Mike_E (Sep 28, 2008)

:hail::hail::hail::hail::hail:


----------



## frXnz kafka (Sep 29, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Isn't that backwards?  A 20mm on a FX is *30mm* on a crop body?  (assuming a 1.5 crop factor, it could be more or less)
> If his camera is FX... 20mm is 20mm, no conversion needed.
> 
> Oops, Mike_E beat me to it.


I think there's been some confusion. I think what he meant was, to get the same field of view on a crop body, one would need a 12.5mm lens.


----------



## Bifurcator (Sep 29, 2008)

Yup.


----------

